# Maggets In Neck!!



## Cowgirl Red (May 4, 2007)

This mornin we found holes in our two boy kittens necks which are each about the size of the tip of a blunt pensil. There are maggots in these holes. What can we do by ourselves to get ride of them and make sure the wounds dont get infected? One of the boys isnt eating all that well....What should I do???? :shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds like warbles (botfly larvae). You should take them to the vet since they are small and one isn't eating well. The vet will surgically remove the warbles and treat with ivermectin.

Here's some websites...

http://members.dslextreme.com/users...PoisonOverdose/poiivm_IvermectinOverdose.html

http://www.bright.net/~bryanvet/Cuterebra.htm


----------



## Cowgirl Red (May 4, 2007)

Is it serious???? Like...can it kill em or ne thing?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

if you have povidone iodine you can clean the wounds with that...the maggots will not like it and leave...there may be many more down in the wound so don't stop til all are out....this is also known as betadine...since there aren't any vets usually available on the weekend...you can buy betadine at any drug store...good luck...they will need to be seen by the vet to make sure the infection is cleared up...maybe you know a vet you can see sooner than Monday..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, there is the possibility that it can kill them, especially since they are kittens.

_WARBLE(S):

This temporary condition is the result of a Bot Fly laying an egg on a host (wild animal) and the egg developing under the skin of that animal, feeding from the animal during the larva stage of the fly's development.

Warbles are typically seen on squirrels or rabbits, but they have, on occasion, been found on house cats. Box turtles can also be affected.

As the larva develops, you will see what appears to be a moving hole on the skin surface of the animal and one or more large skin eruptions or tumor-like growths. The hole is where the larva breathes. Usually the larva develops into another fly and leaves the animal when totally formed. 

Worse case scenario: the animal host scratches the breathing parasite, killing it in the process. If the warble dies while living on the host, the animal will develop an infection and die as well.

Warbles can be removed by a knowledgeable rehabilitator or certainly by a willing veterinarian to reduce the threat to the animal's health. Warbles are a temporary condition and typically do not compromise the well-being of the animal._ http://roanokewildlife.org/mammal_diseases.htm


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Blow fly maggots, first they are very clean so infection is a seconsdary worry once they are gone. Boroform is about the only thing I've found that will make the maggots evacuate a wound entirely. It's much like Bluspray etc. Short of picking them out.


----------



## Cowgirl Red (May 4, 2007)

what about using peroxide...will that help at all??? Till I can get a vet?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't use peroxide as it damages healthy skin as well as infected skin. Do you have neosporin?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

If you can get it to come out a bit for air you may be able to get ahold of it with tweezers and pull it out. Be careful not to crush it though as it will release toxins that could make the kitten go into shock. Those things are one of the most disgusting critters I have ever seen.....Just watched our 4-H rabbit superintendent pull one out of a rabbit he was checking in for fair last week BLECK!!!! :help: 

Our cat had one that the vet removed. SHe needed to be put on antibiotics for teh secondary infection that had set in. THe maggot was VERY large and the hole went from just under her jaw all the way thru into her throat. The vet left it open to heal from the inside out but it never fully healed closed. Silly cat drooled out the hole from then on


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Warbles can seriously damage cats. 
Our kitten "teeny tiny" never grew over half size and only lived for 3 years.


----------



## Cowgirl Red (May 4, 2007)

I have Corona wound cream.....would that do any good?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I really think you need to take the cat to the vet....Your animal is suffering.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Take the cat to the vet to have these WARBELS removed.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Humm... I removed them from my rabbits all the time. Well, one year they were really bad. Then a couple of times in the years later. 

What I would do was clean a new straight razor with alcohol, clean the opening, make a small cut (the warble seems to loose an numbing agent so they can live in the animal), then squeeze a little to pop the booger out. Neosporin on the cut afterward.

Now if it has small maggots and not warbles, just cleaning out and neosporin. Keep cleaning it out until heals.

To know the difference, warbles will be larger then the hole they are living in. You will see a lump under the skin. Maggots will be in a hole larger then them and will easily be flushed out. I use Benadin too.

The thing that worries is the fact that one of the kittens doesn't seem to be doing well.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Cat skin is different from rabbit skin. Cat skin is very thin and once cut will open very wide. Ever clip a cat and nick the skin? You will know what I am talking about. The kittens really need to have them removed by a vet and be put on antibiotics.


----------



## Cowgirl Red (May 4, 2007)

there is only one that I see and they are just a bit smaller than the hole


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Cowgirl Red said:


> there is only one that I see and they are just a bit smaller than the hole


If you rinse it, will it flush out? Then it's a maggot. Neosporin.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Willowynd said:


> Cat skin is different from rabbit skin. Cat skin is very thin and once cut will open very wide. Ever clip a cat and nick the skin? You will know what I am talking about. The kittens really need to have them removed by a vet and be put on antibiotics.


Okay


----------

